# Finally back drag edges for my V blade



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a proto-type back drag edge for my Fisher Extreme V blade. I had a set from Fisher when my plow was new but they never fit right so I just gave up until now. I have my plows serviced by Jerre's and he told me he was going to put a set of new back drag edges on as a test run for Fisher V blades. I was a bit leery due to my experience with the OEM set I had then took back. We picked up several residential accounts this year so I was more than happy to try them out. Any one with a Extreme V knows they're not the best at back dragging, so I said heck yeah I'll try them. So far seeing them in the day light I can tell you they look to be built heavy duty as hell. The real test wont happen for probably a few weeks yet. I do know if I can post pics of them, I'll have to ask Jerre. As soon as I get some use one them I'll post my experiences both good and bad (if any). Just by looking at them it looks like we're off to a good start.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Brian, go ahead and post picts if you want. I won't start uploading picts till next week sometime. J


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

any chance of a set for a boss v? our blizzard spoiled me when it came to back dragging


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

i have 3 boss v's and don't have any problem with backdragging


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

jimspro;840398 said:


> i have 3 boss v's and don't have any problem with backdragging


Not to be rude guys but lets not turn this into a "well I have this and it does...." This is just a new piece of equipment we're trying out to possibly save some guys time and effort and get better results in less time.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sooo Brian....wheres the pics???


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

We've got them for the Boss's in the works. Right now the Steel V's are being formed and welded, The poly V's are in process. 

The Blizzard 810's are done too. Working on the Blizzard straight blades.

Jerre


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Pics of the new back drag edges coming tomorrow I promise! So far we really haven't had any snow to speak of. :crying: Now keep in mind these are a proto-type set so my cutting edge still needs to be worn down about 3/16 to get both the edges even. I will say so far, just the little added weight has made a small difference. The blade doesn't lift too bad until about 3/4 down the driveway vs. about 5ft (before new edges) when back dragging a average 40ish foot driveway. I might just go up on I-90 and drop the blade for an 8th of a mile


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Lets see the pics!!!! my extremeV'd love a set! Any idea of costs Jerre?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very interested in these.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ontario026;912576 said:


> Lets see the pics!!!! my extremeV'd love a set! Any idea of costs Jerre?


From what I remember talking with Jerre, I THINK the set was around 250-300 bucks???. But again he can give you exact prices.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Here are the pics.....


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

A couple more. I didn't realize how rusty that plow is getting down low.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

That looks great. And I guess when you replace your cutting edge, you could just bolt on a fresh piece of flat stock on the back. Is there still room for a ratchet for the cutting edge bolts, or do you have to use a wrench?

Nice yellow paint, too. I like that


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

2COR517;912957 said:


> That looks great. And I guess when you replace your cutting edge, you could just bolt on a fresh piece of flat stock on the back. Is there still room for a ratchet for the cutting edge bolts, or do you have to use a wrench?
> 
> Nice yellow paint, too. I like that


Thats what I was thinking too, (welding a new piece of flat stock). Its hollow underneath so there is plenty of room for a wrench to grab the nut. There are several gussets throughout the underneath.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

So I guess we have to wait for you to get some snow now for a full report??

Matthew


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ontario026;913010 said:


> So I guess we have to wait for you to get some snow now for a full report??
> 
> Matthew


Yeah, so far this season is a joke! Maybe some next week but the local guys are down playing any weather for a while. Accuweather says major snow Christmas Eve through the following week.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

They look very good.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Brian, any update on how this edge performs??


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I dont know what the difference is but if you google back drage edge there is a company that has a very similar design.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I had to bring this back up for a fair review. Jerre put these on well after we got snow so a lot of driveways were packed down pretty well (but it still scraped). We had a melt off and 99% of the driveways were bare for the next snow storm. Last week we received about 3 inches of snow so everyone got plowed. These edges definitely had an advantage over just the cutting edge. They didn't scrape up the tire marks too well but the plow didn't raise up like it did before only after a few feet. It scraped to concrete the entire length of our average sized driveways, (aprox.20x40ish). Hope this helps, I know I used to hate the way my blade backdragged now it does a great job.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Brian Young;984247 said:


> I had to bring this back up for a fair review. Jerre put these on well after we got snow so a lot of driveways were packed down pretty well (but it still scraped). We had a melt off and 99% of the driveways were bare for the next snow storm. Last week we received about 3 inches of snow so everyone got plowed. These edges definitely had an advantage over just the cutting edge. They didn't scrape up the tire marks too well but the plow didn't raise up like it did before only after a few feet. It scraped to concrete the entire length of our average sized driveways, (aprox.20x40ish). Hope this helps, I know I used to hate the way my blade backdragged now it does a great job.


thanks for the update, i'm mostly using a v now and noticed the back dragging wasn't as good as my old hd with backdrag edge.


----------

